# aggressive paradise



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey i know a paradise isnt a betta but theyre both labyrith fish so i was hoping some one here could answer my question. I recently moved my 10 gallon tank from NJ to boston (for fish description see sig.) and rescaped it once i got here. Happily all my fish survived the move (- 1 snail) but my paradise has been acting far more aggresive than he ever did. I wasnt sure if it had to do with the new tank setup and he was just establishing new territory. I only see him really displaying when im sitting in front of the tank, in other words it seems as if hes being aggressive towards me. I havnt ruled out the fact that he may be seeing his reflection but its seems coincidental that hes aggressive every time my face is near the glass. 
Yesterday i noticed what appears to be a bubblenest in the top corner next to the heater and away from the filter, is this possible? Hes the only paradise in there and hes definatly a male, would he build a bubbe nest for himself? Ill try and post some pics if i can. thanks in advance guys.

ps. if this aggressive behavior continues (cause hes been attacking my other fish) im was gonna put him by himself in a 3 gallon bowl and put in a school of lemon tetras.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

He is very likely just re-establishing his territory and 'I am in charge' routine. He may also just be ticked at you for disturbing is already made kingdom. LOL As long as he is not bothering or attacking the other fish, this behaviour shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Homeslice, get a bigger tank! gyah!

Get a 20 or a 30, then put your crazy hood over it and have 2 tens on the sides. Or, you could put flower beds on the sides and grow some nice plants...


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

he seems to have calmed down a bit, the problem was that he would get himself worked up into this territorial rage and than attack my other fish, i havnt seen him doing it today so hopefully the tank is just reorganizing territories. I will still try and post a pic of the supposed bubblenest but sometimes i have trouble posting pics on this site. thanks


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

You got a bubble nest?! Dope!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Or the reason he is aggressive is because there are to many fish in such a small tank and he can't establish the amount of territory he wants because of all the other fish that are getting in his way. Also a 3g is to small and a 20g in the minimum because they are so active, trust me I know, I once had a paradise fish in a 2.5g with a filter because my lps said it was ok but I didn't know anything about fish at the time and he jumped out of the small opening where the filter was at night time and when I found him in the morning he was all dried up on the wall.


----------

